# It's A JENNET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## RJRMINIS (Apr 25, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]Abby foaled a pretty spotted jennet at 9:30pm!!!!! :aktion033: [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=14pt]Just what hubby had ordered from her!!! (Abby is his pride and joy!




: ) I got some pics of the birth but they didn't turn out real good, the lighting in the barn and my camera don't get along, and then any movement in the barn everything blurrs.....But outside it works great!



: I will load them and post a few, blurrs and all, but you will have to wait till tomorrow for dry pics!



: Have to go back out and check on them, then I will try and post yet tonight...(YAWN)[/SIZE]*


----------



## iluvwalkers (Apr 26, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]congrats :aktion033: , i bet you are glad that is over, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 26, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Ok here are a few.......they aren't the best.....I wish it had been outside in the daylight, they would have been better!



: She had a tough go of it, first time momma, and Hubby had to help his girl, he couldn't stand to see her struggling.



: [/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Apr 26, 2007)

ooohhh too cute! congrats! :aktion033:


----------



## Marnie (Apr 26, 2007)

Great, she looks darling! Big congratulations! And now Shatter will have a friend too!!


----------



## jdomep (Apr 26, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033:



: Congratulations! She looks adorable - can't wait to see dried off pictures :bgrin


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Apr 26, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: So cute :aktion033: :aktion033: :lol:


----------



## Denali (Apr 26, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



: She is adorable!!



: I loved the pictures, blurs and all!! I can't wait to see pics of her all dried off, so sweet!!

Vicki


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 26, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]BIG CONGRATULATIONS! I would say she was well worth the long wait.



: Those are some great step by step birthing pictures you took. Give that new little foal a great big (((HUG))) from me. Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## anoki (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

She sure looks like a cutie!!! Can't wait to see dry pics of her!!!!



:

~kathryn


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats :aktion033:

:aktion033: O how cute.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww, she looks beautiful and I don't think the pictures are so bad!! congratulations. I hope you had a really good sleep last night! tee hee


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 26, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Here are a few pics from this morning. Abby is frustrating me, this is her first foal, and she nudges it around alot.....I know she is bonding with her, but she nudges sometimes so hard it pushes her down....she is being a great mother, just nudging and nibbling more than I have seen my experienced Jenny's do. I am going to leave them out of the stall this afternoon when it warms up a bit and see if that will help....Abby has always been a playful Jenny, so I wander if she is wanting to play or what is going on...



: [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Apr 26, 2007)

:aktion033: She looks just like her Mama



:

What a cutie !

WoW that happened fast, from posting waxing to delivery



:

Don't worry about the nudging. Fawn did that terribly with Zepp ...still does ...but he needs it!

Fawn has always been a nudger (more so than Bunny) Maybe Abby is one too. As long as she isn't nudging her away from nursing.

Great pictures! I am so happy everthing went well. Looks like you have a perfect day for baby being outside. LOL..loved her Jammies too



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 26, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> :aktion033: She looks just like her Mama
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[SIZE=14pt]Thanks...That is good to hear on the nudging. She stands perfect for nursing. I had the Eeyore Blankie made, since Shatter was mad he had to wear a horsie blankie I decided we needed some Donkey ones, although I only had pink, so good thing we had a girl!haha



: [/SIZE]


----------



## tifflunn (Apr 26, 2007)

:aktion033: Fantastik pictures :aktion033: - Congratulations :aktion033:


----------



## jdomep (Apr 26, 2007)

Gracie has been rough with her kids but then she seems to settle a bit.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Apr 27, 2007)

oh how adorable! i wish i could actually BE there for one of mine! just love that 2nd to last picture in the first batch



:


----------



## RNR (Apr 27, 2007)

AWWWW SHe is sooooo CUTE!!! Congrats on the new baby!!


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 27, 2007)

"Congratulations!" Michele, she is adorable!



: Love her Eeyore blanket!!

Bet Shatter will LOVE having a playmate! :aktion033: Sooo what did you name that precious little girl?


----------

